# BGE look a like



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I was at Lowes today and saw a smoker that looked like my bge, but was made by someone like Chargrill. It was black, when I opened the lid it didn't seem as heavy as bge. The price was about $300.
I wanted to look closer, but my wife was pulling me out of the store before I spent more $.
has anybody looked at or used this grill? I have some friends who don't want to spend the $800 price for the egg.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

depending on which one they had either the ceramic is no where near as good, or it has no ceramic at all (just insulated metal walls).
Tell your buddies to get a demo egg from egg fest. They can save well over $100 off our already deeply discounted prices, and several hundred off the industry standard pricing. 
When you can get the original and best for the same or less as most of the knockoffs it is hard to go wrong. The demo eggs also come with a free ticket to eggfest, free assembly, nest, coal, starters, & ticket to eggfest raffle, 
Thanks
Sky


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Drop the eggstra bucks on an BGE.. Don't looks back. I'm on year 5 and still cooking the best danged whatever ever on the BGE. It's a lifetime investment.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

It's probably the acorn you can do a search and there are a few people on here that have them and love them but I would do as the rest and save for an egg. That's what I'm doin anyhow.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

It is called the Akorn! I have one and it has replaced everything I own except for my big offset smoker. I love it.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I stopped at lowes again today (without my wife) and it is the Acorn. I have a large egg and like it, but the Acorn looked pretty good for $300.


----------

